# Prayers for my darling Bronwen my wife of forty years please



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife Bronwen was rushed from the doctors surgery to hospital today by ambulance unable to breath she has been ill for a while and her lungs were more or less collapsed this morning they have her stabalised .As a believer I ask those like minded people to remember her in their prayers thanks Alistair


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your wife.
Hope all is well.
Ellen


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yes Allister I certainly will.

God bless.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Alistair, What devastating news! Our heart and prayers go out to you and Bronwen. Please relay our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery to her. I will also ask for strength for you to endure this time as well. Be strong, my brother, and how I wish there was more that I could do for you. All our love, Maddie and Rand


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

God-be-with-you-both.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

We are holding Bronwen and you in the Light here in Philadelphia, Alistair.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My thoughts and best wishes are with you and your wife.


----------



## Suthy (Jun 26, 2008)

My and my wife's prayers will go out for her.

Mike


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Already sent up. I wish her a quick recovery.

Rance


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Allister,

May the Lord reach out and touch you and your darling Bronwen and if it be within His will, may she be healed and both of you be given the strength to get through this difficult time.

Herb


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I recall when she came on here and asked for prayers for you. You have a good wife there… Prayers on the way, just hang tight where you need to be, and keep your wits about you. She's gonna need you to be in one piece too!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry and sad to hear. Especially after your recent accident. We will certainly send her our prayers and hopes for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

May God hold you both in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Alistair,

My thoughts and best wishes go out to both you and your darling bride. Please keep us informed and be strong.

Don


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Allistair,
My thoughts are with you. Hope your wife's recovery is rapid and complete. 
Best wishes,
Roger


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

You and your wife are in our prayers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Allistair,
Mt best wishes for a speedy recovery for Blonwen. Both of you are in our thoughts and payers.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you 2. Hope she will have quick recovery


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

God be with you both
in this time of need

my prayers are there as well


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You and your wife are in my and my wife's prayers. We are believers also.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Alistair, I am so sorry to hear this. You and your wife will be in my prayers as well. Keep us posted on what is going on.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

my thoughts are with you both. best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Best thoughts here for both of you, Alistair.


----------



## Coasty (Sep 10, 2009)

You are both in our prayers.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife and I will pray for you both. God Bless.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mimi and I are prayer for Bronwen, you and your family.

Lew


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Prayers sent. Wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Added to our Prayers.
Jamie
jist doon the water


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhh, Alistair. You have NOT had a good year, medically, in your house, have you.

Rest assures that you will BOTH be in my thoughts.

After so many years together, you sort of become HALF of ONE person-what my friend called "Amoeba Syndrome."

I have all the faith in the world that the two of you will have many happy years together.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Our prayers are with your wife and you.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

My prayers are with you, you have a wonderful wife and I hope she fully recovers


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

May God Bless you both, and provide His Healing for your beloved Wife, my Friend…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my Alistair! I am hoping all will be well with your wife. Fingers crossed and prayers sent.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I will hold you both in my thoughts and prayers Alistair
God bless


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

for sure buddy …you are both in my prayers…please let us know how she is doing ….grizzman


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes sir, I will.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

i send my prayers and thought to you and your wife with god s help things will work out OK god bless you and your wife branch


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with both of you. God bless.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Allister-you and your wife are in my prayers-may the mighty hand of God be upon you both and His healing be your gift today-


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Prayers on the way Alistair, and hoping for the best.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Adding my thoughts for you and your wife. What a horrible year you are having! God bless, and I hope the very best for you both.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Consider it already done from me in Northern,Ca. God bless you and your family through this tough time. Please keep us all posted. As you know, we here at LJ's love Bronwen also.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

Adding my prayers for both of you, may God bless and watch over you.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

May God be with you and your wife, you are in our thoughts hearts and prayers.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope she is doing better.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Alistair, our prayers are with you.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Prayers sent, Alistair!


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Alistair
All are with you Brother! As soon as I saw this request, the prayer was sent. I will continue to pray for you and your wife. I personally know of God's power, the strength he will give us at our time of need! I also feel that you and your wife are a good people, deserving of His Love. May God bless you both, now and always in you times of need.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way Alistair. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

My family's prayers are with you.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will praying for you both. Hope everything comes out well.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

She has mine and you too, best wishes….........................


----------



## shiney5757 (Jan 28, 2008)

praying for you both god bless.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Covering Bronwen and you here in Oklahoma.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Praying for you both. God bless


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Done.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so sorry. Will definately be praying for both of you and her medical team.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

My prayers and my familys prayers are with your wife and you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sending my most positive and strongest thoughts to you and your wife… 
and a supportive hug as well


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

As pointed out it has been a tough year for your family. But stay positive, and you will get through this one too. May she have an uneventful and speedy recovery….......

Jim


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I will add my prayers as well for her, for you and the medical folks looking after her.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

My thoughts are with you both. Be well, Bronwen.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2009)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be completely lost without my beloved so my prayers are certainly with you both. God bless


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear, Alistair. Glad you got to her in time. Good vibes coming your way. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your wife.

May the Angels surround her and protect her so that the greatest of our Lord's blessings will rain down on her. May the Drs and Nurses receive the hand of the Lord also as they go about their work.

Bless you my brother and take good care of her.

Karson


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Prayers being sent up. Best of luck and God's blessing to you both.

Go


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Absolutely, hope all gets better quickly. Bronwen is a very kool name. keep the faith.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Alistair, just prayed for her and you. Looks like a lot of LJ's prayers are going up for her. My wife has had two strokes in the last 6 years and heart issues, so I know some of what you are feeling. Keep looking up my brother.


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

Alistair,

You and your wife are in my prayers. God bless and keep the faith.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's hoping that the medical professionals helping your wife do the job right.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you and your wife. May she get well soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Alistair,

Our prayers are with you & your wife.

God Bless,
Frank


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish you both the best.

Tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

She'll be in our prayers.


----------



## 8boys (May 2, 2010)

My prayer is that the Lord will comfort and strengthen you both.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

God Bless you both.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Alistair,
I certainly will be praying for your wife and you during this time. There are times that we are lead down paths that we don't understand. Know this Alistair our Heavenly Father is always there for you and your wife. Like the poem footsteps there are time when he carries us. Keep us informed, please.

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

May God bless you both in your time of need with quick healing for your wife and peace in your souls.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Alistair

I replied on hsm, and then passed the word to my sister. she sends the following:

(10:18:00 PM) Sis: if you write Alistair, tell him your sister will be praying too

again we will be praying too for both of you!

fred


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wanted to check in and see if you had told us any more news…sedco kid said it right alstair…let our heavenly father carry you and your wife right now…some times these things are out of our hands.., but i know this…he hears and answers our prayers…and you have all of lumber jocks with you my friend….god be with you….....grizz


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

My heart aches to hear of this news, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

May the powers of all be with her.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

We're all pulling for her!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Hoping she returns to good health very soon.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll pray for you and your wife.

Dave


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

More prayers from our family for yours.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey isn't it cool when all christians and like minds come out of the woodwork. Got the email about 6hrs ago . I was in the middle of spraying some chairs with lacquer. A great job to be doing while praying for a buddy. 
Hope your wife makes a speedy recovery Alistair.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

God be with your wife and prayers for her to be relieved of such illness. So with you God Bless.


----------



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

I WILL PRAY FOR YOU AN YOUR WIFE.

FIREHOUSE


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

My prayers are being lifted up.


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

God's hand on you both.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

Praying for her quick and complete recovery, and for strength for you to share with her as you both weather this.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Alistair,
May all the prayers for Bronwen be answered, including mine. Please keep us informed, you have the support of a great group of people.
Jack


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

May God be with you and your wife….....
Your in our prayers.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

my prayers to you both.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I will keep you wife in my prayers.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Our prayers are with you for a quick recovery for your dear Bronwen.*

*Barb, & Dick!*


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

may the lord be with you and your wife


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Alistair, 
Hang in there, and believe that things will work themselves out for the best.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

You are both in our prayers. Please keep us posted on her condition.


----------

